# What's working for you?



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thought I'd take a moment to start a discussion on the mid summer grind. Been kind of a mixed bag for me this year. I've definitely had to fish much harder than in years past to find fish. Not sure if this is because of pressure or me being too stubborn to move off of old tricks. I've found in the last couple of weeks a coppertruese trd or finesse worm have been fairly productive (both wacky and texas rigged), topwater baits including whopper ploppers, jerk baits, and of course joshy's have also produced. That being said it seems I'm fishing WAY more weeds that I remember in the past. Not sure if its just the year or what it up, but I am seeing way more weeds in all of my fishing spots including reservoirs and ponds. But, to be honest it's been fairly slow for me with the exception of a couple nights. One was a fun night catching white bass and the other it seemed like the largemouth were jumping on the hook. 

With that in mind I'm curious what you all are using this time of year and how productive it has been. Has anyone found anything is out producing anything else at the moment?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

For me it's been live bait. But I like to lite a cigar and watch rod tips. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Baby bass colored Senko for me… similar reason as above except my cigar is of the “funny” variety


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Summertime heat has made it tough, but bleeding shad Rattletraps in weed bed edges. Earlier the better.


----------

